# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Dragon Pharma!

## Maxpower_sf1

Just ordered some Primo from this UGL anyone have expierence??

----------


## snowman

to many fakes around, would not touch it.... British dispensary on the other hand gtg

----------


## Rwy

fakes of primo or dragon pharma

----------


## Noles12

Everything I have used from dragon pharma has been g2g

----------


## Rwy

yeah i heard good things about dragon pharma so thats why i was curious

----------


## Matt

Ive used a few Dragon products and rate them highly...

----------


## snowman

> fakes of primo or dragon pharma


fakes of dragon pharma....BUT im living in Europe.
ive used dragon pharma, back when i used to live in Canada, and yes, dragon pharma was g2g... 
with the new rules i cant explain, how i know about the fakes of dragon pharma in EUROPE....

----------


## noon

Solid product line. GTG

----------


## *Admin*

> fakes of dragon pharma....BUT im living in Europe.
> ive used dragon pharma, back when i used to live in Canada, and yes, dragon pharma was g2g... 
> with the new rules i cant explain, how i know about the fakes of dragon pharma in EUROPE....



You should have no problems explaining just do not use the sources name...

----------


## snowman

> You should have no problems explaining just do not use the sources name...


I tried that on a previous post with scirrox product and my post got edit\deleted by matt.... i did not use any names, i just explained how i knew the "legit" sources are are selling fake product to make a bigger profit.... here is Portugal\Europe these 2, sciroxx and dragon pharma are being widely fake.

----------


## evander87

Just finished a cycle with Dragon Pharma test and it worked great.

----------


## Bigjerdog

The test E is great so far and I have heard fantastic things about the cutmix which I have not started yet though

----------

